
Our Economy Is Obsessed with Efficiency and Terrible at Everything Else - sidko
https://hbr.org/2016/03/our-economy-is-obsessed-with-efficiency-and-terrible-at-everything-else
======
ktRolster
The economy is based on supply and demand. People demand things "cheaper," so
anyone who builds a cheaper mousetrap can make a lot of money.

When people demand "better" it gives that to them, too (like the HP in our
cars has gone up dramatically over the last 30 years....because people mostly
are willing to pay for that)

